

Google Search for “Apple quietly” - zacharyvoase
http://www.google.com/search?q=Apple+quietly

======
akavi
What am I looking for?

Edit: Apparently "quietly" in some search strings (Not just "Apple",
"Insurance", for example, behaves similarly) removes the top yellow ad box, as
well as the side map. I'm not sure there's any significance to this, as I
think it's the result of the word having a tendency to bring up news results
("quietly" probably appears more in news articles than in generic content),
which seem to take higher priority than the ad box/side info. It doesn't work,
for example, in "Plumber" vs "Plumber quietly".

------
jack-r-abbit
It does that if you Google "Google quietly" or even just "quietly". It has
nothing to do with Apple.

Edit: Sorry. You should notice that the top ads and the crap on the right is
missing.

~~~
garethadams
Does what? Is this region specific or am I just missing what's going on here?

~~~
timtamboy63
Yeah, I'm not getting anything either

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Normally, your Google results will first have the yellowish ad box above the
results and then some stuff on the right (more ads, maybe a map, whatever).
But if you search for "Anything quietly" or even just "quietly", those things
are missing.

~~~
garethadams
Hey, if I search for "foobar" - <https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=foobar>
then there's no yellow box, google doesn't have any relevant ads!

But if I search for "life insurance quietly" -
<https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=life+insurance+quietly> \- ADS!

This is a total non-story, caused by not understanding keyword matching
algorithms. If you add words to a query, it turns out your query becomes less
related to potential keywords that have been targeted for adverts, and this
drop in relevance might be enough to cross the threshold where adverts are
shown at all

~~~
jack-r-abbit
ya. non-story. I see other examples of things that have the right side empty
and others that have something even when you include "quietly". Weak sauce.

------
zacharyvoase
The point is: searching for "Company X quietly" is a good way to find out
about news burying. It's especially relevant for Apple: they make big product
announcements very rarely, and when they do they typically update a wide range
of less-important products. I don't think they're _burying_ the news per se,
but you can cut through and directly find out what happened that wasn't
announced loudly. It's a useful trick.

------
akashshah
If the missing ads and side bars is really what your post is alluding to, then
googling for "Apple forcibly" <http://www.google.com/search?q=Apple+forcibly>
also gives you the same result.

------
sprobertson
I'm not sure the submission's point was to showcase disappearing ad boxes; I
think it was commentary on the headlines, something about how creative web
reporters are.

------
Achshar
There seem to be two major stories. One about dropping macbook pro 17 inch and
another about the ipad smart case. What am i missing here?

------
fjdsklf
Apple removes claim Macs are safer than PCs from website following months of
negative headlines.

------
Piskvorrr
"Speak quietly and carry a big stick", indeed.

